# antler closed end pen



## owlelope (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a request to make a closed end pen from antler with a bullet cartridge where the tine is still on.  I don't know if this is even possible.  The only thing I think I need to do is to drill like for a closed end pen and then turn the end to match up with the cartridge.  I am not sure how I would mount this on the lathe to do this.  Any help would be appreciated.

Rod


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 19, 2011)

Going to need a pin chuck for that diameter tube.



Scott (check with Rick) B


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 19, 2011)

Once you obtain the properly sized pin chuck or closed end mandrel, this pen will practically make itself.


----------



## randywa (Dec 19, 2011)

For this one I used a short tine. After I drilled it, used an old mandrel to hold it while I turned it down. I used a .308 cartridge since they are shorter than the 30.06.


----------



## keithlong (Dec 19, 2011)

It is easy to do, just drill your 7mm hole in the antler, glue in tube, then using a regular mandrel, place a bushing as a spacer on first then put your antler on it, then bring up your tailstock and turn it to the desired size, be sure that your blank is a little longer than you need in order to have room to part off the end. Then sand and finish, then tape your blank to the bushing and the mandrel, then back off tailstock and part off the end and finish it. Hope this helps.


----------



## TonyBal (Dec 19, 2011)

randywa said:


> For this one I used a short tine. After I drilled it, used an old mandrel to hold it while I turned it down. I used a .308 cartridge since they are shorter than the 30.06.


 
I'm digging that pen holder. Talk about staying with a consistant theme.:biggrin:


----------



## randywa (Dec 19, 2011)

TonyBal said:


> randywa said:
> 
> 
> > For this one I used a short tine. After I drilled it, used an old mandrel to hold it while I turned it down. I used a .308 cartridge since they are shorter than the 30.06.
> ...


 
Thanks. Getting the beam to set flat was a pain. When I delivered the set I told him I call it a horny holder. If you carry the pen in a shirt pocket, it's great for ... uhh scratching your nose with greasy hands.:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's one I made for a guy who finished our concrete. He gave me a spent shell and a piece of antler. I cut a 7mm tube down shorter and, drilled the tang. Beveled the end of the antler. I made the projectile out of aluminum and painted it black with a gray tip.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 21, 2011)

keithlong said:


> It is easy to do, just drill your 7mm hole in the antler, glue in tube, then using a regular mandrel, place a bushing as a spacer on first then put your antler on it, then bring up your tailstock and turn it to the desired size, be sure that your blank is a little longer than you need in order to have room to part off the end. Then sand and finish, then tape your blank to the bushing and the mandrel, then back off tailstock and part off the end and finish it. Hope this helps.



Your method works fairly well when making closed end pens out of uniform blanks.  However, Chuck's post just above illustrates why it is not a great solution for antler as you likely would not be able to provide good support of the antler using the tailstock.  Further, as I understand the OP, he wishes to have a natural tine end to the item, rather that turning a closed end piece that happens to be made out of antler.

When making a closed end pen using an antler tine, a pin chuck or dedicated closed end mandrel is the way to go.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 21, 2011)

owlelope said:


> I have a request to make a closed end pen from antler with a bullet cartridge where the tine is still on.  I don't know if this is even possible.



Rod; It is certainly possible to make a closed-end antler with the tine.This is an example of the pen I made recently for a hunter friend of mine.



 

When drilling the antler care must be taken to avoid breaking through the side of the tine.  I drill a small divot in a wooden plate clamped to the drill press.  Hold the blank with a pair of vise grips padded with a paper towel to keep from scratching the tine.  Drill the hole only deep enough to clear the transmission and black top of the ink fill.  You will have to use a pen mill to mill the bottom of the tine.

I use a closed end mandrel and turn off the bottom of the tine even with the cartridge.  I then sand off all the bark on the tine.  I distress the tine with file and a nail then apply a mixture of brown and black acrylic paint to the blank.  This makes the blank an even color.  Now seal the surface with CA and you're done.


----------



## owlelope (Dec 21, 2011)

*Clsed end antler pen*

Thanks for all of your input.  I see that Arizona Silhouette has a closed end mandrel for different size pens.  I am assuming that the bushing slides on and off the mandrel.  Can you use any of the bushings for different 7mm pens on their 7mm closed end mandrel?  I have viewed some of the how too's on making your own closed end mandrel, but I am not sure I can handle this.

Rod


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 22, 2011)

owlelope said:


> Thanks for all of your input.  I see that Arizona Silhouette has a closed end mandrel for different size pens.  I am assuming that the bushing slides on and off the mandrel.  Can you use any of the bushings for different 7mm pens on their 7mm closed end mandrel?


I don't see why you couldn't.


----------

